# Glock 34



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

I am looking at getting a handgun both for sports shooting and for home defense and after extensive reading and several trips to our local gun range, I have narrowed down my choices to the ff.:

(a) Glock 34

I like the longer barrel and it makes it easier to point and aim and the grip felt solid in my hands.

I also read that Glocks have been around as long as any handgun around and boasts of reliability and ability to take a lot of abuse.

(b) Beretta 92FS

Shoots well and I like the general way it feels when you handle it.

:smt033:numbchuck: What I fail to understand is how come no one around seems to have one? 

I'd really appreciate any owner feedback on the glock 34.

Thanks!:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Those are both great choices, but the winner for me would be the Glock 34 by far. First, I don't like external safeties for defensive weapons, but that's a personal preference. Second, I prefer a constant trigger pull, rather than DA/SA. The trigger is better on the Glock. The G34 would be hard to beat for a HD & competition weapon.

Accessories are readily available for both of those weapons.

Having said that, there are many other great choices as well. But, I gather from your post that you've at least held and possibly shot these firearms (?), so if they both feel good to you it's ultimately up to you. Have you held/shot any other options? XD, M&P, CZ, Sig, etc?

-Jeff-


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

Thanks for the reply..

I've tried out and shot the ff.:

(a) .45cal Kimber 1911 Custom II LE
(b) .45cal S&W 1911
(c) .45cal HAER 1911
(d) .40 Springfield Armory XD
(e) 9mm Beretta 92FS and M91A
(f) 9mm Browning HiPower
(g) 9mm Glock34

I really wanted to get a 1911 but after considering the costs involved I decided to go with 9mm so I can spend more time on the range honing my shooting skills while spending less on ammunition.

I also looked at the Taurus, Ruger and M&P but they felt awkward to my grip so I didn't bother trying them out anymore.The SIG is another story -- I like it but way over what I would want to invest at this time!

And too bad for me that CA doesn't allow for the sale of the XdM yet...brokenimage

My criterion for selecting "the handgun" are (1) Feel and User-friendly-ness, (2) Dependability/Durability, (3) Ease of Maintenance, (4) Availability of parts, (5) Type and Cost of Ammuniton and (6) Price....:smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello,

I have a Glock 34, along with several other Glocks. I find the G34 a very good match for what you want/need in a handgun. Mine is reliable as the sunrise, as accurate as I can hold/shoot (3" or less, 5-shot groups at 25 yards when I'm up to it), and a lot of fun for sport/competition shooting.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have never been a Glock fan, but a fellow I met at the range let me fire a couple mags through his Glock 34. I was deeply impressed with its accuracy and general function. I have fired the Beretta, and it is just 'OK.'


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

The Glock tactical/practical is my very first semi-auto handgun: G35









I can turn it into a 9mm G34: but I like the .40S&W better









I chose the G35, because out of all the other guns I tried this one fit my hand and made a hole everywhere I point to.

Go get one!


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> The Glock tactical/practical is my very first semi-auto handgun: G35
> 
> I can turn it into a 9mm G34: but I like the .40S&W better
> 
> ...


Now you gave me another point to consider...I've seen the bar-sto converison kits but never put too much stock in it... :watching:

Is there any changes in the glock 35's shooting characteristics when you switched to a 9mm barrel? :numbchuck: I would assume that the 9mm barrel weighs a bit more than the stock barrel..


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

Between the two (I own both) I actually prefer the Glock 34. I still have the idea of the locking block in the back of my mind with regards to the Beretta. But I still like owning it.


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

3 gunstores in my area --- and none of which can get me one!!! brokenimage

i'm now searching online and looks like I'll have to wait till early 09 before I can get my hands on my glock 34..

One store is suggesting I just get the glock 35 and cough up an extra $250++ :buttkick: so I can get an aftermarket 9mm barrel and some magazines, and that I just switch the barrel out myself...

sigh....:smt022


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I had a Beretta 92FS for a couple of months.....it got traded rather quickly. Go with the G34 out of the two IMO. But why not the G17? Is this going to be a carry or range pistol?


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> I had a Beretta 92FS for a couple of months.....it got traded rather quickly. Go with the G34 out of the two IMO. But why not the G17? Is this going to be a carry or range pistol?


I want a tactical handgun for my first one as I find the longer barrels easier to point, aim and shoot...:smt023

I just might get the G17 if the G34 is really unavailale in my area..:smt1099


----------



## BunnMan (Dec 15, 2008)

I own a G34 and love it! Echo everything else aboutt the accuracy, reliability, availability of accessories. Mine isn't real dolled up, just sports a Hogue Handall to fatten the grip a touch and make it more sticky. A buddy of mine put a Doctor red dot sight (formerly Ziess) that replaces the rear sight on his G34 and turned it into a real tack driver. Once he slips on his removalble telescopic butt stock he punches 1lb. propane cans every shot at 50yds. Can't say enoguh good about this gal. She never complains, cheap to feed, easy to clean. 

Oh, and there's one in stock at my local shop...you live in MD?

Merry Christmas,

-BunnMan


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Glock 34, along with several other Glocks. I find the G34 a very good match for what you want/need in a handgun. Mine is reliable as the sunrise, as accurate as I can hold/shoot (3" or less, 5-shot groups at 25 yards when I'm up to it), and a lot of fun for sport/competition shooting.


I think there's a 20-Mag limit in most states... LOL


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I'd rather have the Beretta. I can't stand Glock triggers. I have owned a Glock 17, 19, 26 and 34. I have no Glocks now. I sold the G34 in 06 (I forget). 

I hated the trigger compared to my P99. The G34 was my fav of all the Glocks, but I did not like it enough to keep it.

I have owned 3 different Beretta 92s over the years. I have none now, but will probably be buying another this weekend.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> See, I'd rather have the Beretta. I can't stand Glock triggers. I have owned a Glock 17, 19, 26 and 34. I have no Glocks now. I sold the G34 in 06 (I forget).
> 
> I hated the trigger compared to my P99. The G34 was my fav of all the Glocks, but I did not like it enough to keep it.
> 
> I have owned 3 different Beretta 92s over the years. I have none now, but will probably be buying another this weekend.


A little black evil pistol or an INOX?


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

BunnMan said:


> ..
> 
> Oh, and there's one in stock at my local shop...you live in MD?
> 
> ...


I live in the most prohibitive state of all with a 10-round magazine restriction -- CA (NorCal to be exact)...:smt022

:smt1099 Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to All! :smt033


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

shooter686 said:


> Now you gave me another point to consider...I've seen the bar-sto converison kits but never put too much stock in it... :watching:
> 
> Is there any changes in the glock 35's shooting characteristics when you switched to a 9mm barrel? :numbchuck: I would assume that the 9mm barrel weighs a bit more than the stock barrel..


Weight isn't really noticeable, but you'll always have to consider whenever modifying a gun that it will work 99.9999999%. Just stick to the gun that feels and shoots right.


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> Weight isn't really noticeable, but you'll always have to consider whenever modifying a gun that it will work 99.9999999%. Just stick to the gun that feels and shoots right.


thanks for the input...my gunstore has the 35 and they have been trying to persuade me to get it instead since no one can tell when the 34 will be a stock item again..

i already made a downpayment and was told that i have to wait until around the 1st week of 09 when the distributors resume work after the hoidays..

sigh! the waiting is intolerable!!!!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

It'll be worth the wait.

I waited four months for my G35. I think Glock is just low on 9mm models.


----------



## BunnMan (Dec 15, 2008)

We got a 10 round restriction as well... the MSSR (Maryland Soviet Socialist Republic) aint the easiest state to be a gun owner in either 

...But, we do hvae a G34 in stock right down the street . I'll be looking at it Saturday when I pick up my new 629. You folks have an eight day wait on handguns and "restricted" firearms?


Merry Christmas,

-BunnMan


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

BunnMan said:


> We got a 10 round restriction as well... the MSSR (Maryland Soviet Socialist Republic) aint the easiest state to be a gun owner in either
> 
> ...But, we do hvae a G34 in stock right down the street . I'll be looking at it Saturday when I pick up my new 629. You folks have an eight day wait on handguns and "restricted" firearms?
> 
> ...


Nope, CWP permit allows me to go in pick the gun, pay for it and walk out with it.


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

BunnMan said:


> ...But, we do hvae a G34 in stock right down the street . I'll be looking at it Saturday when I pick up my new 629. You folks have an eight day wait on handguns and "restricted" firearms?
> 
> Merry Christmas,
> 
> -BunnMan


Lucky You!  We have 10-days mandatory wait....

Happy Holidays as well!


----------



## BunnMan (Dec 15, 2008)

shooter686 said:


> Lucky You!  We have 10-days mandatory wait....
> 
> Happy Holidays as well!


Where ya from shooter?


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

BunnMan said:


> Where ya from shooter?


:smt083 The East Bay- San Francisco, CA


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Yup. CA has the 10 day waiting period and limited to 10 round magazines...it's worst or same as NY, MA and MD.

Keep up fighting for your rights!


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

i had to shelve my plan to get the g34 as no one in the immediate vicinity has it...

and the availability forecast is not until late Feb 09...

:smt022 sigh...:smt022


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a bummer; ready to buy, and nothing in sight.
My heart goes out to ya, fellow shooter.


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> That's a bummer; ready to buy, and nothing in sight.
> My heart goes out to ya, fellow shooter.


..and i got all my accessory purchases already waiting in the wings...its a good thing i excercised restraint and didn't place the orders just yet...

its going to be a 2 months for me! :smt076


----------

